

Stop Interviewing Snowden - mgunes
http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2014/10/30/stop-interviewing-snowden-or-encryption-plus-rights-does-not-equal-justice/

======
comboy
Don't forget to scroll down to great comment by Jeff Bezos.

